# No where else to turn



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Im pretty much venting, but I'll gladly accept responses.

Im fed up with having to sit back and watch my H's aunt go in the hole and take away from her 13 year old son to pay her 24 year old daughter's rent and electric bill, among other house hold items. Not to mention her daughter has 3 kids, 2 living with her, 1 not, and this months BF is livin there as well. It just makes my blood boil to have to sit back and keep my mouth shut. Her bf works, but pays NOTHING, and shes okay with that, as long as her mom pays the bills she doesnt care. He gets paid and hits the liquor store, and the local dope dealer. He has another woman on the side, but she doesnt care, she has blogged on myspace calling herself a "wh**e and says shes okay with that... who does these things???

Now, knowing she has 2 kids living with her, one is 3 and the other is nearly 2 months, no one does nothing, doesnt bring in children services or nothin. Just the other day, it was brought up that she was denied Welfare for her kids cause she doesnt work, that didnt stop her, she went and filed for disability cause she hasn't work in nearly a year, and she just had a baby. She made this comment "Ive got 2 mixed babies and live with a black man, Ill get it, you watch and see" ugh, how wrong is that???

I don't know how this is gonna make me sound, but Im so sick and tired of seeing my H, my mom, dad and my grandparents bust their a** working to pay for her and her kids. Did I mention that my H's aunt is able to work, but instead shes drawing a check off her son and her H that passed away a few years ago. I just dont get it... I want so bad to unleash on all of them and just put my mind at ease, but my H said to stay out of it... kinda hard to do when its all anyone talks about.. ugh.. just UGH! :FIREdevil:


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

This young generation seems wacked out to me, I see things on myspace like how they call each other things like w hore and s lut
as a term of affection.

?
They seem to not have any morals.

All I can say is I'm very glad I don't have kids because none of that would be happening where I'm taking care of some party girl or guy who is able bodied to work and be responsible.


My H has kids one is an adult the other almost an adult, they both have entitlemnet issues, the adult girl MUCH WORSE...


I think people spoil and baby kids too much, treat them like pets, not raise them to be responsible...
It falls back on them
and also to society in general... making the world a crazy place.

It is more common than you may realize, how many young people who take advantage of their parents. Some do a good job of laying on guilt and being dependent...
and the parents feel forced to continue with the pet like treatment of them... for some reason I'm not really fully understanding myself...

other parents spoil and coddle the kids, making them like they are.

Don't know why.. do you ?


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

I know I spoil my child, but I teach him right from wrong, he knows if we go into a public place and he puts in for a toy, he has to be a big boy and be good in order to get the toy, but Ive done layed the law down, I will not pay for him a place to live on top of lights to shake up with someone i dont approve of, when he gets to the age where hes old enough to care for himself and he decides to move out, then hes gonna have to face the real world and learn. Mamas wont always be here, and kids now days dont seem to want to understand that. 

As far as calling children services goes, my husband refuses to let us get involved, he says "let her mom handle it" yeah.. not gonna do any good, she knows whats goin on.. the guy this girl livin with says hes a "man" apparently his definition of a man is completely different then mine. He doesn't pay bills, he has no car, he spends all his money on boos and drugs, but yet thinks hes the most sexiest guy in the world and we should all bow down to him... the hell with that theory. He actually had the nerve to get down in my face cause I told him he wasn't a man, a man works to support his family and doesn't treat his girlfriend like trash. I could go on and on with this, it just bugs me, she expects her mom to do and do and do for her, but yet, she shows no gratitude in return.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I know your frustration. My mom actually pays for my sister to live for free and my sister just sits around doing nothing all day. except periodically she goes insane and over doses on her medication to try and stop her drug addict/alcoholic ex husband from leaving her- again. she has a three year old. she gives her welfare money to her ex and her free government money that was supposed to be used for school. meanwhile her child is stuck in the middle of this. 

child protective services is a joke. we've sent them over there- along with the cops a few times. my sister can hold it together long enough to put on a show for them.


----------



## 20yrs (Sep 18, 2009)

It would drive me bonkers - I have no idea what I would do, as it is so absolutely foreign to what I was raised to believe and DO.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Calls to CPS are anonymous....if you know that their are drugs in that house, and the kids are not being supervised it is your OBLIGATION to call and report. Period. The not getting involved crap is just that...crap. How are you going to feel if one of the kids gets ahold of his drugs and od's? When you knew it was there and could have been prevented. Sounds like everyone is waiting for someone ELSE to step up and do the right thing. What a shame,she is an ADULT and can make her own choices, but those children cannot. I would call in a heart beat. We have called on h's brother and his wife before, and would do it again in a second, because kids that young don't have a CHOICE in the matter, an adult has to step up and do the right thing.


----------

